# Tampa Weekday fishing buddy



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Mike tries to fish said:


> Looking for a fishing partner who is available to fish during the week in Tampa Bay area. I work a shift schedule and have a hard time finding friends available to fish during the week.
> 
> I actually enjoy fishing alone, but I admit it's more difficult to sight fish solo. Prefer light tackle artificial and am just starting to learn fly. I won't shy away from live bait, but it's not my preferred option.
> 
> I live on the north side of the bay. I run an 18 foot skiff. Would love an experienced fly angler who will trade some knowledge/experience for lots of bow time


When I am down Sassa full time it would be a pleasure to share bow time with you .
ricky wolbert


----------



## sydngoose (Oct 1, 2017)

Some of my favorite fishing was solo: Until I had a son. I used to live in Tampa Bay... Cockroach bay is so much fun drifting for reds.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Ricky Wolbert said:


> When I am down Sassa full time it would be a pleasure to share bow time with you .
> ricky wolbert


Send me a PM when you are in the area.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

sydngoose said:


> Some of my favorite fishing was solo: Until I had a son. I used to live in Tampa Bay... Cockroach bay is so much fun drifting for reds.


I have not fished Cockroach Bay yet. I have heard that it can be tough for artificial there due to so many guides conditioning the fish to eat live bait.

I'm on the north side. I have focused on north of gandy bridge.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Might wanna try Ft.Desoto sometime, if you want to fly fish that's the place to do it, lotta flats in that area.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> Might wanna try Ft.Desoto sometime, if you want to fly fish that's the place to do it, lotta flats in that area.


I plan on checking out Ft DeSoto this weekend to visit shell key and show my non fishing wife a good time. I will keep my eye open for some fishing opportunities.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Mike tries to fish said:


> I plan on checking out Ft DeSoto this weekend to visit shell key and show my non fishing wife a good time. I will keep my eye open for some fishing opportunities.


Don't forget Egmont Key, it's out across the shipping channel but if conditions are nice it's worth it to check it out. There was an old spanish fort out there it's pretty cool to explore.

If you ever want to fish Ft.Desoto during the week sometime I'd be happy to go along.


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

skinny_fishing said:


> Don't forget Egmont Key, it's out across the shipping channel but if conditions are nice it's worth it to check it out. There was an old spanish fort out there it's pretty cool to explore.


The fort at Egmont is indeed very cool, but not built by the Spanish... just named after a Spanish explorer dude. Interesting history on this site.


----------

